# С наступающим новым годом!!!



## грум (29 Дек 2011)

Поздравляю всех с наступающим новым годом!Желаю здоровья счастья и всего самого,самого лучшего вам и вашим семьям.


----------



## Warrior Kratos (29 Дек 2011)

Всех с Новым Годом


----------



## aidoqa (29 Дек 2011)

Хочу так же всех поздравить с новом годом arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:и пожелать удачи в НОвом 2012 году)


----------



## Drongo (30 Дек 2011)

С новым годом с новым счастьем, всех-всех-всех. Море позитива, радости и просто хорошего времяпровождения. Счастья и здоровья, крепкого вам.


----------



## orderman (30 Дек 2011)

Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом! Удачи, здоровья, благосостояния, верных друзей и т.д.




​


----------



## thyrex (30 Дек 2011)

*Всех поздравляю с Новым годом!
От всей души желаю Вам,
Чтоб цель любая в год Дракона
Вам оказалась по зубам.
Пусть бочкой меда станут радость,
Тепло родных, тепло друзей,
Пусть дом наполнится весельем,
Пусть горе не стучится в дверь!
Успех пусть следует за Вами
Все время - будто по пятам,
Пусть беды Вас не посещают,
Живется пусть спокойно Вам!
Не обойтись без ложки дегти,
Но в бочке так мала она:
На миг удача отвернется,
Взгрустнется, может, иногда.
Но солнце выглянет: за черной
Быть вскоре белой полосе!
Удача к Вам сама вернется,
Мир расцветет во всей красе!
Полос пусть в жизни будет белых
На много больше, пусть везет!
И в сердце пусть все непременно
Надежда с верою живет!*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tolt8qaNSAQ


----------



## Alex1983 (30 Дек 2011)

От всей души поздравляю с новым годом. Желаю здоровья счастья и побольше любви, а остальное само придет.


----------



## Mistik (30 Дек 2011)

С наступающим и всех благ вам


----------



## Sfera (30 Дек 2011)

*
Ребята и девчата, хочу поздравить Вас Всех с наступающим Новым годом!
Пусть самый любимый и долгожданный праздник принесет в Ваш дом смеха звон и звон монет!
Пусть спалит Дракон все недуги и беспокойства!
Пусть Любовь наполнит Ваше сердце и дом!
Любви, Здоровья, Счастья, Благополучия Вам и Вашим семьям!
Люди, будьте счастливы! Да будет так.!!!*

_*Снег серебристый над землёй летает
И ласково касается лица,
И Год Дракона всё же наступает
Назло всем предсказателям конца.
Пусть этот зверь – зеленый и колючий –
Приятен будет, как пушистый кот,
В небесном зоопарке станет лучшим
И лишь удачу на спине несёт,
И пожеланья разошлёт планете
Всем-всем, кто только с буквами знаком,
Наклеив марки на открытки эти,
Раздвоенным шершавым языком! *_


----------



## Сашка (31 Дек 2011)

С наступающим!


----------



## shestale (31 Дек 2011)

С Новым годом поздравляю, 
Счастья, радости желаю! 
Всем, кто холост - пожениться, 
Всем, кто в ссоре - помириться, 
Про обиды позабыть, 
Всем, кто болен - стать здоровым 
Расцвести, помолодеть. 
Всем. кто тощий - стать потолще 
Слишком толстым - похудеть. 
Слишком умным - стать попроще, 
Недалеким - поумнеть. 
Всем седым - чтоб потемнели, 
Чтоб у лысых волоса 
на макушке загустели, 
как Сибирские леса! 
Чтобы песни, чтобы пляски 
Не смолкали никогда. 
С Новым годом! 
Да минует нас беда!


----------



## akok (31 Дек 2011)

Опередил 

С Новым Годом!


----------



## icotonev (31 Дек 2011)

*Дорогие друзья!

Пусть Новый год принесет вам много счастья и любви, профессиональный успех, счастливая улыбка с хорошими друзьями и все мечты сбываются!

Пусть новый 2012 пришла в наш дом с надеждой, радостью и любовью, чтобы избавить нас от беспокойства, болезни и даже самые мелкие неприятности.Принеси нам радость и дают нам большое счастье и здоровье. От всей души я хочу яркий и красивый года!

С Новым Годом!*


----------



## dan11 (31 Дек 2011)

пусть на крыльях дракон много счастья принесёт, чтобы сказочно хорошим стал для вас грядущий год!


----------



## Arbitr (31 Дек 2011)

Встречайте этот год так, будто другого не будет!" 
С любовью, индейцы майя.


----------



## iskander-k (31 Дек 2011)

С Новым Годом !:drinks::drinks:


----------



## hoper (31 Дек 2011)

Поздравляю всех с Новым Наступающим 2012 Годом Дракона!:drinks:


----------



## zirreX (31 Дек 2011)

Всех с Наступающим Новым годом!!!


----------



## OKshef (31 Дек 2011)

Друзья! С новым годом!
Очень понравилась фраза из рекламы: "Как новый год встретишь - ....... так тебе и надо!"
Желаю всем добра побольше во всех смыслах, здоровья, счастья, успехов, любви!


----------



## edde (31 Дек 2011)

С наступающим! Счастья, здоровья крепкого, благополучия и хорошего настроения на весь год.



зы Уже почти скоро буду:training1:.
зы зы кстати я дракон, так что правда:sarcastic_blum:


----------



## shestale (31 Дек 2011)

А у меня он уже наступил :victory: !!!


----------



## OKshef (31 Дек 2011)

А мы еще трезвые


----------



## Warrior Kratos (31 Дек 2011)

УУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Всем, всем, всем счастья, любви, удачи , вам и вашим близким!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotab (1 Янв 2012)

С новым годом))))УРААА))))))


----------



## Mila (1 Янв 2012)

*Желаю вам любви и ласки,
Желаю в жизни доброй сказки!
Пусть Новый год вам принесет
Удач на много лет вперед!*​


----------



## goredey (1 Янв 2012)

Всех с наступившим!


----------



## Mistik (1 Янв 2012)

С наступившим вас!!! Всех благ!!!


----------

